
Unionized video game voice actors are considering a strike - protomyth
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/09/unionized-video-game-voice-actors-are-considering-a-strike/
======
ifficiency
Seems ridiculous to pay "stunt wages."

~~~
necavi
It may seem that way at first, but quite honestly, some voices they do CAN
damage your ability to speak/sing/etc. Under those circumstances it seems
completely reasonable to pay someone more for taking a risk with their primary
method of generating income.

